# Glass - Symphony # 13



## Durendal (Oct 24, 2018)

I just found out that Philip Glass' 13th symphony will be getting its world premiere here in Toronto in March. Now, I'm not familiar at all with any of his previous symphonies, but I'm quite fond of his violin concerto # 1. What's the consensus here on his symphonic output?

Should I go to the premiere? Part of me just wants to be able to say I attended the first performance of the newest orchestral work by one of, if not the, most famous living classical composers!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Listen to any of the others and I bet it'll sound like the new one.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Durendal said:


> I just found out that Philip Glass' 13th symphony will be getting its world premiere here in Toronto in March. Now, I'm not familiar at all with any of his previous symphonies, but I'm quite fond of his violin concerto # 1. What's the consensus here on his symphonic output?
> 
> Should I go to the premiere? Part of me just wants to be able to say I attended the first performance of the newest orchestral work by one of, if not the, most famous living classical composers!


Do you _want_ to go.......there is your answer :angel:


----------

